# Killed them yesterday in the surf



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fish the beach behind Holiday inn in Surfside using cut finger mullet.
4 whiting , 4 nice Weakfish , 7 Bluefish & 2 Sea Robins.
Heading down again today. 
Hopefully this is the start of some good fall fishing
PS got 2 double headers a blue & a weak on each hook.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing. Let's hope it is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

So hope so but today is way to windy. They say tomorrow is going to be the same! :-( 
I'm here until mid Nov so I still have plenty of time. 
The head boats out of Murrles canceled dew to high winds.
Yesterday 2 at a time!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

That's more nice fish than the whole GC pier caught!!
Way to catchem up! Ya the summer trout bite really toke off up there the last 2 weeks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

nice...keep it up:fishing:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Ron, way to go. It's good to see you posting up reports again! Thanks for this one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the ctach.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Is ther free parking ther??


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

BigRig said:


> Is ther free parking ther??


They have parking meters up still as that Holiday Inn is in Surfside Beach.............


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Just fished ther and got Skunked? Used cut mullet. Do you fish it low or hi tide ? I fished bottom of low for 3 hours, was casting far out,and nothing. Any help would be appreciated


----------

